# What the heck is 00470



## Sepult (Jul 14, 2000)

I've been searching everywhere for an explanation of a dtc I found on my mothers 06 Jetta. She's been having the battery randomly drain when left overnight and it's been insanely difficult to find the cause. We swapped batteries with my Jetta and that's not the problem - ie. her battery works fine in mine, and mine drains down fast on hers. I followed the service bulletin regarding leaving it for a couple hours until it enters sleep mode and sometimes it'll be drawing about 30mA, other times 1A+. There's a persistent DTC showing up on my HEX+COM with vcds under comfort control and CAN-Bus diagnostics, 00470 - Combination comfort databus in single wire 011 open circuit. It comes up even if the battery hasn't been drained. 
The Bentley DVD doesn't have any info that I can find on the DTC, and there's nothing I could find online about other than some long lists of DTCs that were pulled off of other VWs. Anyone know what causes this? 
_Modified by Sepult at 11:55 AM 11-4-2008_


_Modified by Sepult at 11:58 AM 11-4-2008_


----------



## Sepult (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: What the heck is 00470 (Sepult)*

In case it's of any help I'll post the entire info I got from the 2 control modules with VCDS:
Tuesday, 04, November, 2008, 13:17:27:64866
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Address 46: Contral Conv.
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 959 433 AM
Component and/or Version: KSG 0401
Software Coding: 137803281B09050F880F049051A0
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
Additional Info: 1K0951605C Lin Backup Horn H02 1301 NGS n.mounted
Additional Info: IRUE n.mounted
1 Fault Found:
00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire
011 - Open Circuit

Tuesday, 04, November, 2008, 13:19:13:64866
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Address 19: CAN Gateway
Contol Module Part Number: 1K0 907 530 E
Component and/or Version: Gateway H09 0110
Software Coding: 3F3F0B40071002
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00470 - Combination comfort Databus in Single Wire
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 47 
Mileage: 132078 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 19:53:23
The 2nd code on the CAN gateway I could clear, the first one on the Central Conv. came back immediately every time. I'm thinking as I mentioned before that this problem is what's keeping the car from going into sleep mode, but I'm not sure what it means. One of the communication wires for the CAN-Bus broken perhaps???
TIA,
Terry


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

fairly likely. that would be a good place to start.


----------



## Sepult (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (Dave928)*

as a further FYI I stopped into the nearest VW dealership a couple days ago and they too didn't have any specific info on the code, other than the obvious wiring-related, and they suggested checking the wiring in the driver's door first (though I don't think that's the problem - it's a new harness, they thought it was the cause because the door wouldn't lock intermittently). They said they'd prefer I diagnosed it (ie. it could take them a LOOOONG time) and said just start "unplugging control modules" to see what's causing the problem. I think I'll try an alternative method - verify the wiring between control modules with a multimeter.
I have confirmed though that the code is related to the drain issue. Twice I've cleared the code, and then the battery would stay charged for a few days, only to drain again. Upon checking the codes the mileage indicated it was thrown within a day of the battery drain issue.
Terry


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Sepult)*

hey this issue should be covered under warranty. i am very suprised you don't have any no communication faults with anything??


----------



## Sepult (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (Kunkel)*

There are no other faults present, and we're way past warranty.
I've finally gotten a chance to go back at it and I'll update with what I find.


----------



## Sepult (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (Sepult)*

As an update to others who may have this problem: It was the wiring harness in the door. Specifically, inside the accordion boot between the A pillar and the door the wiring had been cut. We had a problem with this harness before and the VW dealer supposedly had replaced it. Turns out he had only "repaired" it, splicing a butt connector in inside the boot. Yes, seriously. Anyway, I did a better repair and now it appears to be entering sleep mode and the code has disappeared.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (Sepult)*

good job...


----------

